
Rare Penny Found in Boy’s Lunch Money Could Fetch Up to $1.7M in Auction - spking
https://www.geek.com/culture/rare-penny-found-in-boys-lunch-money-could-fetch-up-to-1-7-million-in-auction-1768904/
======
masonic
Clickbait title. The penny was obtained in change back in _1947_.

